# November 2010 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner Outdoorsman!



## Jim (Nov 2, 2010)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on Nov 7, 2010. 

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in October 2010 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner will receive a bad a$$ Strike King Midnight special Spinnerbait 7/16 ounce. 






Disclaimer: All things can change because


----------



## fender66 (Nov 2, 2010)

Jim's the greatest admin around! Thanks for all your hard work and dedication!

Oh yeah.....IN.


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll take my chances! Thanks Jim!

I'm IN....


----------



## brmurray (Nov 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm IN !!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Nov 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 2, 2010)

I am IN 3 times to triple my chances.


And Fishcop said if he is in I can have the prize :mrgreen: 


So did Popeye :mrgreen:


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Nov 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## njTom (Nov 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## G3_Guy (Nov 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## cavman138 (Nov 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 2, 2010)

in


----------



## Truckmechanic (Nov 3, 2010)

In


----------



## devilmutt (Nov 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 3, 2010)

*IN*


----------



## lbursell (Nov 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## playall8 (Nov 3, 2010)

In


----------



## poolie (Nov 3, 2010)

That is one bad a$$ looking spinner bait... I'm IN!


----------



## cali27 (Nov 3, 2010)

In!


----------



## MadCatX (Nov 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## ejones1961 (Nov 3, 2010)

in


----------



## Brine (Nov 3, 2010)

eyun


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 3, 2010)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Nov 3, 2010)

:twisted: IN!!!!!!


----------



## mangelcc (Nov 4, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## countryboy210 (Nov 4, 2010)

IN


----------



## captdan (Nov 4, 2010)

IN... thanks JIM!


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 4, 2010)

IN  

Outdoorsman


----------



## rook (Nov 4, 2010)

in


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 5, 2010)

Count me IN>


----------



## albright1695 (Nov 6, 2010)

IN


----------



## perchin (Nov 6, 2010)

IN...


----------



## azekologi (Nov 6, 2010)

?eyn?

[-o<


----------



## MassFisherman (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm gonna win... :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 6, 2010)

IN!! Ahab also promised me all 3 of his entry's, minds well just send it to me if he wins to save on shipping


----------



## Codeman (Nov 7, 2010)

Well depending on the clocks being rolled back, 

IN :mrgreen:


----------



## batman (Nov 7, 2010)

*IN*


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2010)

Random.org picked #30 from 1-39.

That makes Outdoorsman this months winner!

Congrats man!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrates Outdoorsman & thanks again Jim for a GREAT site =D> =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats =D>


----------



## poolie (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats Outdoorsman!!! We want to see a picture of what that thing will catch.

Thanks Jim for another great giveaway!


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats Outdoorsman...

Ya better post a photo of the first fish you land with that lure!

Thanks for the opportunity Jim... Maybe next month for me!!!


----------



## Brine (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats Man! =D>


----------



## lswoody (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats Outdoorsman!!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Nov 8, 2010)

Way to go. It's ALWAYS better to be lucky than good. 8) Congrats!


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats Outdoorsman.


----------



## lbursell (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats to the great Outdoorsman.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 9, 2010)

WOW...can't remember the last time I won somethin......WHOOOOO - HOOOO
=D> =D> \/ \/ :beer: :beer: :lol: :USA1: 

I'd like to thank my producer, my fans, my mom and dad....no wait wrong speech....

You can count on seeing some pics of that bad boy lure in action and the fishes it brings in...

I just want to say that this website was my number 2 favorite when I first got here, but after being here a while and getting to know and realize what this site and the people here are all about, it is now my number one faviorte site and I am honestly proud to be a part of this group...

nuff said....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks to Jim and all the moderators for the fine job and the good ideas (opportunities) that make this website what is is...and thanks to all the tinboaters that have made me feel welcome here.....

Ok...now I am done.....

Outdoorsman


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 9, 2010)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

